# Drain Flies - Help!



## SeaOfRed75 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say you have some sort of plumbing problem. Only two times I have come across drain flies was when there were plumbing problems. Once a drain line broke inside a wall in a school. That line was connected to a garbage disposal, so we are talking nasty buildup after it was all said and done. Other time was recent at a Sorority in a basement drain. Will be going back next week, so will see what they found out on the plumbing there. 

Try the old tape over the drain trick to help see where they are coming from. Source needs to be found, or no amount of pesticide will help you.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

yes the flies could be coming from wet leaves or even potted plants

look up Phorid fly this is what I suspect you actually have


----------



## njalex1 (Apr 11, 2009)

*mcstan, dealing with same issue*

I am dealing with a drain fly issue for more than 2 months. I have had exterminators come up and they are unable to find source. I have tried drain gel and nothing. Cleaned all drains. Do not think they are coming up from drains. 

When it rains, I see many more of them which makes me believe that it could be a window or leak in a wall somewhere. I am seeing them in mostly 2 rooms on first floor and also on one wall on the outside of my home.

These things have been driving me crazy. Please update this board is you have any luck finding them and let me know the source. 

I am at a dead end trying to find the breeding ground(s).

Good luck


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Clorox bleach*

I'm no expert by any means but I know Clorox will kill everything.


----------

